# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  alternate to film cups / for thumbnails

## Lynn

I made these from 3/4" plastic tubing and a rip-tie.
The tubing is cut on an angle.
The rip-tie needs to be sanded after it's trimmed.
I used a regular hole punch to make a hole to pass the suction cup through.

Amazon.com: Suction Cups for Airline Tubing - 4 pk: Pet Supplies

I made 4:
I left 2 empty , passed  a pc of creeping fig through another, and a very thin pc of plastic leaf in one.

I have seen my imitators in these several times.
However, the have not deposited eggs in any yet. ( these have been in the tank for about a week)
? One egg has been deposited on a leaf since I put them in. 
However, they have plenty or water for a tad transfer?
We'll see?
I'll post a photo if they use them.

Larger diameter tubing may work for larger species? 
I think home depot has 1" and 1 - 1/2" as well.
I'm on the hunt for clear 'green' tubing?

Lynn

----------


## Carlos

Hi Lynn!  Interesting idea, hope it works for you.  Wonder if the see through nature of tubing will spook off the frogs.  Bye the way, those look like regular zip-ties.  Rip-Ties are reusable and kind of different.

----------


## Lynn

> Hi Lynn!  Interesting idea, hope it works for you.  Wonder if the see through nature of tubing will spook off the frogs.  Bye the way, those look like regular zip-ties.  Rip-Ties are reusable and kind of different.


Hi Carlos,

Actually I did not know the difference between 'rip-ties' and 'zip-ties'.  :Big Grin:    Thanks
I used these gizmos-they are about 4" long.
Northern Industrial Tools Cable Ties — 7in. Size, 1000-Pk. | Cable Ties| Northern Tool + Equipment

I have these in my R imitator tank.
The tubing does not remain clear.
I'm not so sure the imis would care anyway .... as they deposit eggs on the glass.

The tubing gets a frosted look to it after a few days...? after exposure to the water and humidity.
Like the air tubing used in a fish tank.
I'll take another photo.

I saw something similar to this in an article I read. Sadly, I cant' remember when or where it was.
I'm searching for it. When I fine it... I will post a link. I vaguely remember it being in a conservation project article?
But the tubing was very different; longer, opaque/white, colored stripes, much wider in diameter, and for a larger species? Not really the same but a similar idea.

One of my imitators was sitting in one for a long time this afternoon, calling and calling. They like to perch on the end of the suction cup. Silly-heads! I'll have to take a good look in it tomorrow. 

Lynn

----------

